# Laufwerk blockiert



## M4rcielago (15. Mai 2009)

Hi 

Seitdem ich Colin McRae Dirt installiert habe, funktioniert mein DVD-Laufwerk nicht mehr. Da Dirt den Starforce Kopierschutz benutzt, vermute ich mal stark dass das Problem vom Kopierschutz verursacht wurde. Bisher haben ich nirgendwo etwas gefunden was das Problem lösen kann, da ich schon den Starforce remover benuzt habe der aber auch nicht half. Der Laufwerktreiber ist bereits reinstalliert worden.
Seit der Dirt Installation ist das Laufwerk blockiert, man hört es sogar, als wolle es die CD/DVD lesen, jedoch sagt mir Windows, es sei keine CD/DVD drin :O


Vielen Dank für Antworten 

mfg
M4rcielago


----------



## riedochs (16. Mai 2009)

Ist das mit anderen CD's auch so? Es könnte auch das Laufwerk defekt sein.


----------



## M4rcielago (16. Mai 2009)

Ja mit allem, CD's und DVD's. Jedoch ist das Laufwerk erst 6 Monate "alt", also so alt wie mein PC.


----------



## micky12 (16. Mai 2009)

Hastes schonmal in nem anderm PC ausprobiert? vll wars es Zufall das es gerade ab da den Geist aufgegeben hat und dann heißts Garantiefall


----------



## M4rcielago (16. Mai 2009)

Naia, liegt eher an der Software, da das Laufwerk genau nach der Starforce installation nicht mehr funktionierte...
Außerdem ist bei mir die Garantie weg, wenn ich das Gehause öffne (find ich schon bisschen unfähr)


----------



## ForgottenRealm (17. Mai 2009)

Teste es doch mal an einem anderen PC, bevor du einfach die Schuld auf einen Kopierschutz schiebst.


----------



## M4rcielago (17. Mai 2009)

"Außerdem ist bei mir die Garantie weg, wenn ich das Gehause öffne (find ich schon bisschen unfähr)         "  ;D

Da ist so etwas raufgeklebt, das dann zeigt ob man das Gehäuse geöffnet hat oder nicht...


----------



## ForgottenRealm (17. Mai 2009)

Ja das hab ich schon gelesen 

Und ich sags nochmal; Teste das Laufwerk an einem anderen PC. Wenns da auch nicht geht, wirds wohl defekt sein.

Es wäre mir neu, dass ein Kopierschutz die Firmware eines Laufwerks beschädigt ...


----------



## M4rcielago (17. Mai 2009)

Ah, naja dann denk ich mal, dann trag ich den PC mal ins Geschäft zurück 
Dann bauen die entweder ein neues rein oder was weiß ich


----------



## NixBlick (17. Mai 2009)

M4rcielago schrieb:


> Ah, naja dann denk ich mal, dann trag ich den PC mal ins Geschäft zurück
> Dann bauen die entweder ein neues rein oder was weiß ich


 Ist den ein Garantie Siegel drauf?
Jura ad acta - Gehäuse öffnen = Garantieverlust?


----------



## M4rcielago (17. Mai 2009)

Ja, so ein Siegel inform eines "Stickers".


----------



## NixBlick (17. Mai 2009)

Im Abgesicherten Modus mal probieren und mal eine Boot CD versuchen.


----------



## M4rcielago (17. Mai 2009)

Hab ich schon probiert, beides funktioniert nicht


----------



## micky12 (19. Mai 2009)

Und kam im Geschäft irgendwas bei raus?


----------



## M4rcielago (19. Mai 2009)

War noch nicht im Geschäft, das eilt nicht ;D


----------



## riedochs (20. Mai 2009)

Die Siegel kann man getrost ignorieren. Da gibt es auch ein Urteil dazu.


----------



## NixBlick (20. Mai 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Die Siegel kann man getrost ignorieren. Da gibt es auch ein Urteil dazu.


 Nicht ganz man:


> *Fall 2: Garantieerklärung verbietet entfernen von Garantiesiegeln*
> 
> Ist es notwendig ein solches Siegel zu entfernen oder zu beschädigen, um das Gehäuse zu öffnen, führt dies automatisch zum Garantieverlust. Das Recht auf die gesetzliche Gewährleistung bleibt auch hier unberührt (siehe Fall 1). _Etwaige Ausführungen in den AGB des Händlers führen nicht zum erlöschen der Gewährleistungen solche Einschränkungen sind nach §309 Nr.8 BGB unwirksam._
> 
> ...


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...ad-acta-gehaeuse-oeffnen-garantieverlust.html


----------



## Lexx (20. Mai 2009)

Bereits seit letztem Jahr gibt es ein Update mit der Version 1.22, 
der den Kopierschutz von Colin McRae DIRT entfernt.

In diesem Falle (und allen Anderen wo so vorgegangen wurde):
Spiel installieren - NICHT starten (damit sich der Kopierschutz nicht lädt/installiert)
Update drüber, Kopierschutz weg.

(Bevor man sich ein Game installiert besonders nicht mehr ganz neue, 
sollte man generell nach allen verfügbaren Updates suchen.)

Für Starforce gibts einen Uninstaller, vorher sollte man probieren, ob er 
per Deinstallation des SPiel mit runtergeht. Ist zb. bei X3-Reunion so.)

Noch etwas fällt mir spontan ein:
Laufwerks-Treiber aus dem Hardwaremanager entfernen/löschen.
Sofort Shutdown und Laufwerk auf einen anderen PATA/SATA stecken,
Reboot und Treiber neu und automatisch finden lassen.


----------



## M4rcielago (21. Mai 2009)

> Noch etwas fällt mir spontan ein:
> Laufwerks-Treiber aus dem Hardwaremanager entfernen/löschen.
> Sofort Shutdown und Laufwerk auf einen anderen PATA/SATA stecken,
> Reboot und Treiber neu und automatisch finden lassen.



k das versuch dann mal


----------

